# New Service on Brittany Ferries



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Just been looking at B/Ferries website and I see that they are starting a new 'economy' service between Portsmouth - le Havre and Portsmouth - Santander. (www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/economie). The first sailing will be on March 25th but there are no details on prices yet, although there is a basic timetable to look at. There is a picture of a ship which I wouldnt mind going to le Havre in, but no way would I cross the BoB in. It looks far too small to me........ 

Caulkhead


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks. I look forward to comparing prices with DFDS
At last BF have had to be competitive. They have had their own way for too long!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I saw that too and know what you mean :lol:










That is the economy version,

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Lead-in prices quoted in a Travel Mole article suggest a car and 2 passengers - £79 one way to France, and £169 to Spain (including reclining seats).

No idea about motorhome costs yet, but at least it's an indicator.

http://www.travelmole.com/news_feat...2&m_id=_rT_s~s~T_T_&w_id=9701&news_id=2010146

Mike


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Just been looking at B/Ferries website and I see that they are starting a new 'economy' service between Portsmouth - le Havre and Portsmouth - Santander. (www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/economie). The first sailing will be on March 25th but there are no details on prices yet, although there is a basic timetable to look at. There is a picture of a ship which I wouldnt mind going to le Havre in, but no way would I cross the BoB in. It looks far too small to me........
> 
> Caulkhead


I've been on the link today and got quote for family car & caravan 2 adults 3 children £819 17th - 31st August Portsmouth St Malo inside cabin for 4 both ways

Possibly £120 cheaper than Caravan Club or Aferry?

Motorhome 2 adults 7m long 3m high cabins both ways £679

This seems strange to get this as the "no frills service" is supposed to be between Portsmouth and Le Havre or Santander!
As the OP states I don't think the economy route are available to book yet as they give alternative routes if you enter Portsmouth Le Havre.
Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

This is the screen message I get, when I tried to make a Portsmouth/Santander booking within their operating dates.

*Brittany Ferries

Sorry, our booking facility is currently offline

We are currently experiencing technical difficulties and our booking facility is currently unavailable. We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Please note our booking facility is unavailable between approximately 1am and 3.30am (UK time) each day.*

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

As far as I am concerned. The Spanish rout has always been available at these prices.

I have quoted and posted them here before. It is just that bf are promoting them now.

Tm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It is basically a copy of LD Lines format.

But if you are flexible and can play around with the dates and travel time s to Spain. You can get very reasonable fares on Pont Aven.

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The new 'Economy' prices come up the same as the old ones, perhaps they have not yet been finalised. As far as I can see at the moment, LD lines will be under-cutting then significantly. We will wait and see.
I could not make it give me a one way trip, it must be a return.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the economy crossing to Santandare sails on Saturday morning and I can't find any prices for that crossing.
I can only find the normal crossings


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I shall be watching this very carefully. I plan on going to Spain in September but at the moment LD/DFDS are only quoting up to the 7 September and I plan on spending most of the month away. I am aware I could book a return crossing with Brittany now but being the [email protected] that I am I want to get the cheapest deal.

I AM aware that this will be an economy crossing with all that entails, but I am not that bothered as I will only be on the thing for just over 24 hrs (and hopefully I will be asleep for about 8 of those :wink: ) and I am not looking for "A cruise experience" I just want to get Mrs Plodd and myself, together with our MH to Spain and back again for as little as possible. The more I save on a ferry the more Rioja I can buy!! 

It's a bit like using Ryan Air or similar as opposed to BA, you get what you pay for and providing you accept that then there is no issue is there?

I suspect BF undercut LD/DFDS on this route to try and force them to give up on the UK - Spain route, BF can (will?) then "withdraw the service for technical reasons" leaving just the (expensive to use) Pont Aven running between Portsmouth and Spain :roll: at least that's probably what I would do in their place. In the meantime we, the consumer, will benefit from cheaper crossings, but it probably won't last.

I still think that LD will be looking to run a cross channel service out of Poole alongside their sailings to Spain. No point in having the facilities at Poole standing idle is there. As BF also operate out of Poole anyone want to bet that LD will be more expensive than BF??? Nah, me neither.

The BF website clearly states that the schedule and prices have yet to be announced and offer the chance to sign up for a newsletter so you are informed as soon as the prices etc are available. that's what I have done in the hope there will be some launch deals. So there is no point trying to look yet :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with Ploddy, all we want is a crossing, if we want a cruise, we would go on a proper cruise.
Having crossed the channel, hundreds of times on truck carrying freighters, I am sure the economy ferry's will be more than adequate!
What more could we want!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

From the link above.........

Bookings will open online at www.brittanyferries.com/economie in a few weeks but in the meantime registrations can be made by calling 0871 244 1400.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grath said:


> I think the economy crossing to Santandare sails on Saturday morning and I can't find any prices for that crossing.
> I can only find the normal crossings


Here are the schedules

Bookings being taken soon.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> As far as I am concerned. The Spanish rout has always been available at these prices.
> 
> Tm


Tm, thanks for the schedules, I already have them, but you mention BF have always had these prices.
I have not seen the new economy prices as yet!
I am on their mailing list and waiting!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have just called BF re: 2 of the three bookings this year.

One I have amended for my Daughter to come with us. 

Price was £21 more by amending than booking from Fresh. But I would lose my £25 deposit by cancelling and re-booking. They would not amend that price.

So I asked the lady to look at a booking that we have for late May. That one was £250 more to add our Grandchildren to our trip due to me having originally booked last year. So she Kindly amended it to just upgrade on of the cabins and pay for one child.

This way, we just paid £99.

That is what I like about the Brittany Ferries booking System. Small (now £35 deposit). Plus the ability to amend in most cases online or otherwise by telephone.

TM


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Very interested, but do you not have to be members of their "club" in order to access this service? The joining fee and subsequent yearly charge for this is something to take into consideration.
Please correct me if I am wrong.

http://mxm.mxmfb.com/rsps/wlnk/c/748/r/16119874/e/5521


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

If you look at the LD/DFDS timetable and the BF one they are the same? What has happened appears to be that they have got together and BF have chartered the DFDS/LD ferry and moved UK port to Portsmouth but otherwise taken over the Le Havre and Saturday/Sunday Santander Route which will mean savings for LD/DFDS no need to have Spanish staff which BF have and shuttle between Santander and Bilbao and no competition from LD/DFDS on the Spanish route maintaining their near monopoly on the long Western Channel and Biscay Services?

and no you do not have to be a member of the club, but if you are you get 30% off. You can save more than the annual fee on one return trip on the standard service. The link is just the press release to club members, those are the headline fares


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Service now live

See below

(prices are Club Prices)

Looking at similar dates on Standard Crossings booked with Club De Voyage. You could get outside cabins on Pont Aven and Cap Finistere for around £50 extra each way.

So on the dates I looked at. The savings for using Economie equate to approximately £100 return.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have also just seen that the Free Breakfast and 10% dining for members is not available with Economie.

So looks like for FULL Members. You may as well pay the extra £50 and go with the Comfy Ships.

TM


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I was just about to post a new thread and then read this.

I have been trying to obtain a cost for the Le HAvre route as i think it could be a great service.

The website wont allow me to check on price, so just wondered if anyone else had.

As for the time tabling, 

LD lines used to go over PO- LE over night and back early evening. 

I cant beleive LD/ DFDS havent got a replacement vessel in the wings...

Sunday night freight is a massive market from Portsmouth, as is a Friday night for numerous things......


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

A little searching found the " Seven Sisters" will be the operational vessel on the DFDS route, Portsmouth LE Havre.


----------

